# Verslavingen > Algemeen >  verslaafd aan oxycodon

## ellen1957

Ik ben verslaafd geraakt aan oxycodon. Uit schaamte durf ik niet naar mijn huisarts omdat ik het illegaal heb besteld via internet.
Nu wil ik het afbouwen omdat ik inzie dat dit deze verkeerde kant opgaat. Afgelopen week zat ik op een dosering van 100mg per dag. Wie kan mij adviseren hoe ik dit medicijn kan afbouwen om zo min mogelijk afkickverschijnselen te krijgen?
Ik hoop dat iemand mij raad/advies kan geven,want ik ben wanhopig!!! In het begin slikte ik dit tegen de pijn maar later voor het euforische gevoel. Ben n.l. erg verslavingsgevoelig! Ik ben een "droogstaande"alcoholist wat goed gaat qua niet drinken en nu heb ik er een verslavingsprobleem erbij!! Help!!

----------


## missI

Beste Ellen, 

Toch maar naar je huisarts gaan. Die is daarvoor.
niet blijven aanmodderen!!
komaan meid naar de huisarts.

laat weten hoe het gegaan is.

----------


## ellen1957

Hoi ben inmiddels geweest en hij reageerde gelukkig heel begripvol. Ben er nu vanaf maar de geestelijke afhankelijkheid is nog heel erg. Heb wel een afspraak gemaakt bij verslavingszorg, En nog bedankt voor de reactie. Grt Ellen

----------


## Flogiston

Goed dat je toch bent gegaan, Ellen, en fijn te horen dat je er nu vanaf bent!

Zou je willen vertellen _hoe_ je ervan af bent gekomen? Dus geleidelijk minderen, of juist in één keer helemaal stoppen, of tijdelijk een ondersteunend middel gebruiken - of misschien een heel andere manier?

Ik vraag dit omdat anderen in de toekomst hier terecht zullen komen omdat ze hetzelfde probleem hebben. Als jij nu vertelt hoe jij ervan bent afgekomen, help je daar die anderen waarschijnlijk mee.

----------


## ellen1957

Ik heb het langzaam afgebouwd.Heb er ruim een week overgedaan dan heb je geen last van ontwenningsverschijnselen! Maar de hunkering/obsessie blijft moelijk! Hier zoek ik dus hulp voor! Ik waarschuw dan ook mensen die, net als ik,verslavingsgevoelig zijn,NOOIT aan deze meicatie te beginnen!!! Heb ook op internet gelezen dat veel mensen hier snel aan verslaafd raken en dat het één van de moeilijkste verslavingen is om vanaf te komen. Igg moet je dit medicijn langzaam aan afbouwen want anders(cold turkey)ben je er doodziek van!!

----------


## Flogiston

Dat is nuttige informatie waar andere lezers zeker veel aan zullen hebben. Bedankt voor het delen!

----------


## missI

verslavingen overwinnen is niet makkelijk
Goed dat je hulp hebt.
Veel succes

----------


## ellen1957

danjewel.Is idd heel moeilijk!!

----------

